# Daisy is going to be spayed tomorrow



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well, tomorrow is the big day for my baby girl. She has been bathed and dematted, her food has been removed and tomorrow morning she goes in for her op. 

I know this is silly but I am worried that she will be different and I hate the idea that she will have something taken away. Although she is a year old and had her first season she still seems quite young, I had this idea that by the first season I would feel she would be more mature and I would feel happy that this was the time. Instead she is like the naughty puppy she was about 7 months old before her first season although this might say more about my training than Daisy's maturity!  I wouldn't delay it any longer because of the health implications and because I have no plan to breed her but I guess her being my first dog I am surprised at how young she still seems. I can see why some breeders prefer to wait until a bitch is two years old before breeding as the thought of breeding Daisy even on the next season just wouldn't sit right. 

I am sure once she is recovered form the operation she will be back to the same bonkers girl and my local vet is very good but I suppose we wouldn't be normal if we didn't worry about our fluffy munchkins.

Thank goodness I have an essay to write and a coffee with a friend to occupy me! In fact I have so many kids things on tomorrow (two school runs, a disco, a birthday party and swimming lessons) I am not sure I will have too much time to worry!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Daisy will be fine Sarah! I worried about Beau as had her done before her first season and still not sure if I did the right thing as she was so young but I don't think we feel there is ever a right time when it comes to something or someone we love! Big hugs and this time tomorrow it will all be over so you can get back to cuddling Delightful Daisy Doodle  xxx


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Two done, one post- and one pre-season and both the same as before. She'll be fine Sarah, your problem will be trying to keep her calm 24hours after the op!

Ian


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Daisy will be fine Sarah! I worried about Beau as had her done before her first season and still not sure if I did the right thing as she was so young but I don't think we feel there is ever a right time when it comes to something or someone we love! Big hugs and this time tomorrow it will all be over so you can get back to cuddling Delightful Daisy Doodle  xxx


You are right Ali, I think I would worry no matter what age! 



RubyCockapoo said:


> Two done, one post- and one pre-season and both the same as before. She'll be fine Sarah, your problem will be trying to keep her calm 24hours after the op!
> 
> Ian


Thank you Ian, that is good to know.  Yes, knowing her and how bonkers she is when she needs a good run around we could be in for an interesting weekend.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Have you got a baby vest to put on her after the op? We had one for Lolly so she didn't have to wear the lampshade! It worked like a dream. It was loose enough that it let the air to the wound but she couldn't lick it or nibble at stitches. it was just funny having to run after her when she went out to the garden to unpop her before she did her wee!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh and I forgot to say good luck - although she will be fine. xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Good luck Daisy xxxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> Two done, one post- and one pre-season and both the same as before. She'll be fine Sarah, your problem will be trying to keep her calm 24hours after the op!
> 
> Ian


 Yes I agree Ian that's the worse bit!!! they are all sleepy and then the next day Wham back into normal bouncy mode.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

She will be fine Sarah, but only natural for you to worry. We have all been there and it is an anxious time- but once you get her home with you,you start to relax.

As already mentioned it's trying to keep them from jumping up and being bouncy is the hardest. 

Big hugs xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Big hugs to daisy,hope all goes well,am sure it will xxx


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Good lucky adroable Daisy 

It's only natural to worry about our 'poos and Daisy is an incredibly special little girl. We'll be thinking of you both today, Archie sends licks 

x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Good lucky Daisy, let us know how she gets on.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Good luck daisy x u'll be fine. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck Daisy ,if your anything like Buddy you will be back to your normal self the following day 
Buddys been pretty good really he's copying with a quick walk up the lane on the lead two or three times a day (10-15 mins each) and he's wearing his cone all the time (he wont stop trying to lick his bits!)

Not sure how it works with girls but Buddys jumping around all over the place if he gets to wild i pop him in the crate to carm him down so he dosnt hurt himself.I hate not being able to take him for an off lead walk and i must say im with him all the time keeping an eye on him so he dosnt try to lick his wound ,the vest sounds like a great idea.x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for all your kind wishes. I know it is a routine op but we do like to worry about our Cockapoos don't we! 

Glad to hear Buddy is doing well despite the licking issues! Daisy will miss her lovely runs but it is only temporary, hoping she isnt too naughty in the meantime or else I won't have any Thomas the tank engine track left!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

As said before Daisy will be fine - but oh my goodness I am in a tizz now about Treacle and she has her spay on Tuesday so I know how you feel.
Please let us know how she is when you get chance in your busy day!
I am hunting for a baby-gro for Treacle [pink of course!]


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Good luck Daisy! If it makes you feel reassured Billy seems fine this morning, he isn't wearing a collar so we put a vest on him which seems to be doing the trick. 
H x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Good luck Daisy! She will be fine Sarah...it's only natural for us to worry about them :hug:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Just had the vets on the phone. She is fine, it all went ok and I can pick her up at 4pm


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Good luck Daisy, tho she'll be absolutely fine. I know how you feel as one of my girls was done Monday just gone, but you'll be amazed how they bounce back the next day!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Good luck Daisy! If it makes you feel reassured Billy seems fine this morning, he isn't wearing a collar so we put a vest on him which seems to be doing the trick.
> H x


Helen when you say vest what type of thing have ou used (photo if poss) Buddys a nightmare and is manageing to lick even with the cone on i think i may have to take him back to the vets to get checked out as he is very very swollen and bright red,the stitches still seem to be there and i dont think he's got an infection,your so lucky to have internal ones.

Nadine im sure Treacle will be fine especially as shes having keyhole you shouldnt have any of these problems there shouldnt be any wound there for her to lick should there?


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

So glad to hear that Daisy is Done! hope she has a calm peaceful day x

oooh Buddy - hope he is ok?
Treacle will have a 1cm incision - but I presume she has not got to lick it - so I thought get a bodysuit just in case!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

What are these bodysuits?
Postmans just been Buddys comfy collar has arrived ,blew it up popped it on ...he can still reach his wound!!!!!! that was a waste of money (however Buddy dosnt think so as he is now using it as a comfy pillow to have a nap on!) He must be some sort of a contorsionniste?
Off to the vets for a bigger cone i think .


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Here you go everyone. This is the babygrow, onsie, vest, that I put Millie in after her spaying. Its a baby vest size 18months to 2yrs.

Good luck with everyones spayings. The only difference in Millie post op is she has now taken to humping my leg


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Helen when you say vest what type of thing have ou used (photo if poss) Buddys a nightmare and is manageing to lick even with the cone on i think i may have to take him back to the vets to get checked out as he is very very swollen and bright red,the stitches still seem to be there and i dont think he's got an infection,your so lucky to have internal ones.
> 
> Nadine im sure Treacle will be fine especially as shes having keyhole you shouldnt have any of these problems there shouldnt be any wound there for her to lick should there?



Hi Donna - hope Buddy is ok. I just used one of the girls old vests (age 6 I think, I put it over his back legs with his tail (the fluffy one) through the head hole. I tied it up with a little bobble to keep it on and snug. Sounds horrendous but certainly doing the trick!! If you are worried then I would pop into ask the vet to take a look.
H x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry a bit late to this thread....glad to hear all went well for Daisy. It's a relief when it is all over. I'm sure you will give her EVEN extra TLC...GENTLE hugs from be a BBN.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww look at her in her onsie! 
Lady had an identical one! ooo and the same size too!

Wonder why she is now humping your leg....that is funny.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Glad to hear it all went well for Daisy and not long to go now until you can go and collect her.

I love the photo of Millie in her baby grow!

Clare and Bertie


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh that made me chuckle Julie 

Millie seems very content in her vest.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

*Doodle Daise update!*

Well Daisy only had her spay yesterday but she is doing very well today. She has eaten a whole pound of chicken & tripe mince and still seems hungry!

We have removed the cone and put a vest on her but she is still trying to get to the dressing. I think when I got to bed I will put the cone back on to make sure she isn't naughty whilst I am asleep. 

She is a bit lethargic still but I expected her to be today. I think she will be much perkier tomorrow but I think that means she will also be up to mischief again!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Glad all is going well with Daisy xxx


----------

